# Clinton Warns Pakistan on Insurgents



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/21/w...ing-to-pakistan.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss



> KABUL, Afghanistan — Setting the stage for a high-level diplomatic showdown, Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton bluntly warned Pakistan’s leaders on Thursday that they would face serious consequences if they continued to tolerate safe havens for extremist organizations that have crossed the border to attack Americans and Afghans.



<snip>



> Her remarks underscored the fact that the war in Afghanistan — along with the hopes for a smooth American withdrawal by 2014 — has become fully intertwined with Pakistan’s own insurgents, some of whom have the support of the country’s security services.


----------



## Brill (Oct 20, 2011)

Stop!  Or I'll say stop again!


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2011)

lindy said:


> Stop! Or I'll say stop again!



No kidding. PK is at the old "don't let the pot boil over" game it played so well against the Soviets and we're on official warning #....5? 6? 10?

Impotent.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> No kidding. PK is at the old "don't let the pot boil over" game it played so well against the Soviets and we're on official warning #....5? 6? 10?
> 
> Impotent.


The Government is screwed if we actually pull out in 2014.  Foreign Aid stops.  I'd give India all the Elint Data on PK I could.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 20, 2011)

lindy said:


> Stop!  Or I'll say stop again!



I hope she at least used her mean face when she said it...


----------

